# Насколько все серьезно у меня? Проблемы с поясницей



## Alexei Ivanov (30 Июн 2018)

Извините за плохой русский. Я не из России. Мне 25 лет. Занимался в спортзале и почувствовал, что перегрузил поясницу. Где-то месяц тяжело было даже стоять и сидеть. Была боль Только лежа чувствовал себя нормально. Пошел через месяц к врачу невропатологу . Выписал он мне какие-то таблетки толперизон, мазь и еще что-то ( не помню ). Особого эффекта не было. На следующий прием он меня отправил сделать рентген. Посмотрев снимок он сказал, что у меня поясничный остеохондроз .Он мне выписал 10 уколов алфутоп и витамины и другую мазь. Не знаю от алфутопа или нет, но где-то через месяц стало получше. Пропала боль. Но спина так и осталось больной. Чувствуется постоянное какое-то напряжение в спине. Особенно, если нагнусь. Иногда жжение. Чувствую поясницу постоянно. Пришел к врачу через несколько месяцев. Он опять выписал алфутоп, таблетки теноксикам. толперисон и мазь. Этот курс опять же никакого эффекта не дал. Пришел к врачу еще раз. Он опять меня покрутил. Сказал, что с дисками все нормально. Что у меня остался спазм. Выписал очередную мазь, свечи пироксикам и делать лежа упражнение. И этот курс не дал эффекта. Сейчас уже не знаю, что делать. В общем и целом со спиной уже 7 месяцев проблемы. Я полностью бросил заниматься спортом. Один раз только вышел побегать на улице, но вечером после бега поясницу начал еще сильнее чувствовать. Насколько все у меня серьезно ? Смогу ли вернутся к полноценной жизни и заниматься спортом? Или я инвалид уже ?


----------



## La murr (30 Июн 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (1 Июл 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Смогу ли вернутся к полноценной жизни и заниматься спортом? Или я инвалид уже ?


Попробуем рассуждать логически..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Занимался в спортзале и почувствовал, что перегрузил поясницу. Где-то месяц тяжело было даже стоять и сидеть. Была боль Только лежа чувствовал себя нормально


Избыточная нагрузка, перенапряжение мышц и скорее всего с микронадрывами... В итоге спазм и отечность.. Боли при нагрузке на травмированные мышцы..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Не знаю от алфутопа или нет, но где-то через месяц стало получше. Пропала боль


Потихоньку отечность и спазм уменьшились, вот и стало легче.. Мышцы частично восстановили. .


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Но спина так и осталось больной. Чувствуется постоянное какое-то напряжение в спине. Особенно, если нагнусь. Иногда жжение. Чувствую поясницу постоянно.


Но восстановились мышцы не полностью, ещё имеется и спазм и отёк,  хотя и в меньшей мере... Вот это и чувствуется...


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Что у меня остался спазм. Выписал очередную мазь, свечи пироксикам и делать лежа упражнение. И этот курс не дал эффекта.


Совершенно верно, просто препараты на спазм не влияют и упражнения не акцентированы на проблемные мышцы и не объяснено правильное выполнение, поэтому и результаты не достигнуты..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Сейчас уже не знаю, что делать. В общем и целом со спиной уже 7 месяцев проблемы. Я полностью бросил заниматься спортом. Один раз только вышел побегать на улице, но вечером после бега поясницу начал еще сильнее чувствовать.


Нужен специалист,  скорее всего мануальный терапевт, умеющий диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения. .. Который проведет курс лечения , покажет и подробно объяснит нужные упражнения. ..  Пока очень противно, но не очень серьезно. ..


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (1 Июл 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov. Вы на всякий случай выложите анализ крови: СОЭ, лейкоциты, С-реактивный белок. Позвоночник не побаливает внизу, ближе к копчику? Меня смутило, что в вашей расшифровке написано, что у вас сакроилеит справа. Я не врач и по томограмме не могу понять, насколько у вас это серьёзно. Наверное с этим надо к ревматологу сходить.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Июл 2018)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (2 Июл 2018)

@AIR, спасибо за ответ! А сам остеохондроз не может давать все эти симптомы? И почему мне врач прописывает эти лекарства, если они не могут снять спазм и отек? Стоит ли мне еще идти к невропатолог или сразу искать мануального терапевта? И может ли у меня спина сама по себе пройти?


----------



## AIR (2 Июл 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> @AIR, спасибо за ответ!





Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> А сам остеохондроз не может давать все эти симптомы?


Нет.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> почему мне врач прописывает эти лекарства, если они не могут снять спазм и отек?


Чтобы назначить наиболее эффективное лечение, надо скрупулезно разобраться в проблеме... Не всегда и не всем это доступно..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Стоит ли мне еще идти к невропатолог или сразу искать мануального терапевта?


Преобладание мышечно-тонических нарушений,  поэтому мануальный терапевт предпочтительней ..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> И может ли у меня спина сама по себе пройти?


Не перегружать и заняться цигун. .. Постепенно,  плавно, разумно..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

Условно спина может болеть от трёх причин - мышцы, суставы позвоночника с давлением на мелкие нервы и грыжа диска с давлением на корешок, отвечающий за ногу.
По описанию жалоб и снимков у Вас причина боли - мышцы и суставы. Грыжа тоже есть, не зря же снижена высота дисков, она не давит на большие нервы, но из-за неё как раз суставы и сблизились и «давят» на мелкие нервы, за эти суставы отвечающие.
Вообщем, вы теперь как все.
Лечиться и тренироваться.
Разницу в тренировках до и после грыжи знаете?


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (5 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, вот уже сколько мнений. Мои невропатолог сказал, что у меня точно нет никаких грыж и протрузии. Первые два доктора в этой теме сказали, что болят мышцы. И что ничего серьезного. Вы говорите, что у меня грыжа. То есть я теперь инвалид. Даже не знаю, что делать дальше. У каждого врача свой диагноз.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разницу в тренировках до и после грыжи знаете?


Знаю. Это уже неполноценные тренировки. Бегать нельзя, ноги нормально качать нельзя, забыть про всякие тяги в наклоне, становые тяги.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (5 Июл 2018)

Неделю назад решил дома становую тягу сделать. Со смешным весом всего 40кг. Думал если начать качать поясницу, то быстрее пойдет восстановление. Но не тут то было. Спина еще сильнее забилась. К вечеру достаточно сильно ощущалась. Сейчас спустя неделю опять чувствую более менее себе нормально. Боли нет даже при наклоне Так немного совсем чувствую поясницу. Только есть напряжение и скованность в пояснице при наклоне. Чувствуется, что проблема есть. А вот при нагрузке на поясницу ситуация ухудшается достаточно сильно. Скованность и напряжение возрастают. иногда доходят до жжения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

Перечитайте ещё раз мое сообщение.
Грыжи есть,
Но не они причина боли.
Причина боли мышцы и суставы позвоночника и тут врачи едины.
Тренировки ничем не отличаются. Они всегда должны быть правильными. Направленными на предупреждение боли в спине.
А то что Вы называете тренировками, это спорт, а спорт и здоровье не совместимы.

Кстати, как получается мастер спорта международного класса по тяжёлой атлетике, знаете?


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (6 Июл 2018)

Ну так грыжа это в любом случае очень серьёзно. Стоит ли  мне тогда делать МРТ? И с моим диагнозом вообще можно приседать со штангой и бегать?  Я читал, что если у тебя грыжа,  то  ты  инвалид. И нельзя давать вообще никакую вертикальную нагрузку на позвоночник.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

Плющенко с грыжами и болтами тренируется и соревнуется, а Вы от грыжи паникуете.
Во сколько начали тренироваться с весами.
Какие веса на тренировках.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (7 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, вообще веса не сказать что у меня большие. Приседаю всего 120 кг 12 повторений. тяга штанги в наклоне 100 кг. на 10 повторов..жим штанги на наклонной скамье  95 на 9. Это до травмы. Вообще травму я получил не из-за того, что приседал и тянул. где есть мощная вертикальная нагрузка на поясницу. Я занимался 3 года вообще без проблем. Все проблемы начались тогда, когда решил начать делать гиперэкстензию. Решил прокачать поясницу. Очень быстро повышал веса. Качал поясницу в отказ до полного жжения в течении 2 месяцев. В день получения травмы делал гиперэкстензию с весом 45 кг в полный отказ 3 подхода. Я прям сразу после последнего подхода почувствовал, что что-то не так с поясницей. Она очень сильно переутомилась и даже жгла. Пришлось приостановить тренировку. И на следующий день начались все проблемы.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (7 Июл 2018)

Вообще ощущение, что убил я спину. 8 месяцев одно и тоже. Если реально с мышцами была проблема, то они давно бы зажили бы.Так долго спина не может мучить из-за просто мышц.. Каждый день одно и тоже. Невропатолог каждый раз говорит. что сейчас точно поможет.. толку ноль


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Плющенко с грыжами и болтами тренируется и соревнуется, а Вы от грыжи паникуете.
> Во сколько начали тренироваться с весами.
> Какие веса на тренировках.


А что ни паниковать? Грыжа - конец жизни. Ни побегать, ни штангу поднять. Каждый день ощущать поясницу. Это же не лечится.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2018)

120 кг.
То есть вы специально убивали свою спину, так как норма для грузчика 60 кг. А знаете почему, кстати?

Гиперэкстензии бывают разные, вы какую делали? Для каких мышц?
Теперь учитесь жить в новой реалии.
Залечите имеющуюся проблему и и качайте неправильно дальше, до следующего диска.

И на этот вопрос ответ знаете:
Кстати, как получается мастер спорта международного класса по тяжёлой атлетике, знаете?

Все чемпионы по атлетике и по тяжелой и по лёгкой с грыжами.
Не паниковать надо, а разбираться и тренироваться - правильно. От лфк до лечебных тренировок.
Или через не могу - большинству везёт, организм сам пристраивается.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (9 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 120 кг.
> 
> 
> Гиперэкстензии бывают разные, вы какую делали? Для каких мышц?
> .



горизонтальная гиперэкстензия. Для поясничных мышц.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 120 кг.
> То есть вы специально убивали свою спину, так как норма для грузчика 60 кг. А знаете почему, кстати?



Нет никакого смысла приседать с 60 кг. С таким весом ты никогда ноги не накачаешь. У нас вон в зале по 180-220 кг приседают без проблем.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 120 кг.
> 
> 
> Все чемпионы по атлетике и по тяжелой и по лёгкой с грыжами.
> ...



То есть клин клином выбивают? Тренируются дальше с проблемной спиной и боль проходит?


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (9 Июл 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov,  вопрос в первую очередь к технике упражнений. Порой субъективно кажется, что все идеально, чего не скажешь, глядя со стороны... Ну и веса наращивать очень медленно. А так, в спортзале куча народу с грыжами, имеют достойную форму, и относительно счастливы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2018)

Горизонтальная гиперэкстензия. Для поясничных мышц
А надо было для для ягодиц и задней поверхности бёдер, без движения в пояснице.

Нет никакого смысла приседать с 60 кг. С таким весом ты никогда ноги не накачаешь. У нас вон в зале по 180-220 кг приседают без проблем.
Для спорта, нет смысла. Для здоровья есть смысл.

То есть клин клином выбивают? Тренируются дальше с проблемной спиной и боль проходит.
Или совсем плохо или как-то организуется.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (9 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, как возможно делать гиперэкстезию без движения в пояснице??  С акцентом на ягодичные и заднюю поверхность бедра я знаю как, но при этом все равно поясница работает. Полностью изолировать не получится. И в контексте вопроса есть еще такое упражнение, как обратные экстензии, когда верхняя часть неподвижна, а работает нижняя. Вот там гораздо проще изолировать поясницу, да и весь позвочник.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2018)

Делайте правильно. Делайте нижнюю. Не делайте.
Но спину берегите.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (25 Июл 2018)

В общем был у какого-то врача,  который занимается этими проблемами. Я не уверен, что он мануальный терапевт, так как у него нет образования. Он в Китае 20 лет назад получил свои знания. Работает со спортсменами сборной страны. В свое время помог сильно маме, когда это никто сделать не смог.  Были серьёзные проблемы со спиной и шеей. Также много родственников было.   Очередь к нему гигантская.  И отзывы почти все позитивные. Он посмотрел снимки.  Говорит ничего серьёзного.  Делал он мне какой-то массаж,  крутил и вертел также. Всего был у него 7 раз.  После двух занятий ощутимо почувствовал себя лучше.  Как будто поясница выздоровела. Пошёл побегать на стадион.  Поясницу опять к вечеру начал чувствовать.. Он говорит ничего серьёзного. Поясница должна привыкнуть что ли. И после каждого занятия с ним становилось хорошо,  но после какой либо нагрузки на спину проблема возвращалась. В итоге он мне сказал,  что нужно делать зарядку и укреплять мышцы поясницы. Я все это делал до него месяца  2 без результата.  Даже не знаю, что дальше делать. Походу я реально обречен.  Спина убита окончательно


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Июл 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Походу я реально обречен. Спина убита окончательно


А вы бы не могли выложить расшифровку вашей последней МРТ?


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (26 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, МРТ я ещё не делал. Только рентген. Тем более МРТ очень вредный.  Врачи говорят,  что в этом нет необходимости.  Стоит ли делать МРТ?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov. Извините, что встреваю. Разрешите вставить свои пять копеек. МРТ не является очень вредным. Если вы ещё не сделали МРТ, то делать такие выводы


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Походу я реально обречен. Спина убита окончательно


 глупо. Если вы реально так думаете, то всё же лучше сделать МРТ, поскольку сильно большой шанс, что вы заблуждаетесь.

Разрешите добавить к написанному дополнительные пять копеек.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> МРТ не является очень вредным.


 Точнее говоря, МРТ абсолютно безвредно. МРТ сделать очень желательно. Мнения врачей разделились. Кто-то считает, что у вас всё хорошо. Кто-то считает, что понижена толщина диска L4/L5. Кто-то считает, что у вас грыжа. На ваше сегодняшнее состояние это никак не влияет. Но по моему мнению, разобраться очень важно, чтобы понять, как строить дальнейшую систему тренировок, чтобы оставаться здоровым длительное время. МРТ лучше всего показывает состояние м/п дисков и грыжи. Моё мнение, что если у вас будут плохие м/п диски, то лучше отказаться от упражнений со штангой, а переключиться на тренажёры, на упражнения, которые не перегружают позвоночник. Это касаемо перспектив. А что касается сегодняшнего состояния, то оно никак не связано с позвоночником, а связано с состоянием мышц. И об этом вам уже тут говорилось. Мышцы могут быть не здоровы. Их надо лечить. И лечить их - не значит нагружать их штангой, бегом и т.д. У вас мышцы склонны к спазмам. И лечить их - значить делать специальные массажи и упражнения, направленные на их растяжение и расслабление.


----------



## Evpatiy (26 Июл 2018)

Давайте глянем правде в глаза :Вам  25 лет-силовые результаты даже для любительских соревнований никакие.   При этом уже видимо серьезная травма спины.  Соответственно зачем себя доламывать если без нагрузок не болит? Живите да радуйтесь-делайте лфк да гуляйте с девчонками ))


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Вам 25 лет-силовые результаты даже для любительских соревнований никакие.


Занимаются не только для соревнований.


Evpatiy написал(а):


> При этом уже видимо серьезная травма спины.


Видимо травмы нет. Спина - понятие растяжимое. Видимо есть некоторые проблемы с мышцами и с позвоночником.


----------



## РоманРоман (26 Июл 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, все! Дофантазировались! Оставили позвоночник беэ мышц!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2018)

> Все! Дофантазировались! Оставили позвоночник беэ мышц!


Недопонял. Что вы хотели сказать? Может как-то попроще выскажите свою мысль?


----------



## РоманРоман (26 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все чемпионы по атлетике и по тяжелой и по лёгкой с грыжами.
> Не


Природа грыж чемпионов и обыденных больных совершенно различно! Чемпионы в априори здоровые люди. Это говорит о том, что позвоночник всю нагрузку воспринимает позвоночными мышцами, а не межпозвоночными дисками.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Недопонял. Что вы хотели сказать? Может как-то попроще выскажите свою мысль?


Ну куда проще? Мышцы отдельно, кости отдельно.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Ну куда проще? Мышцы отдельно, кости отдельно.


Может поясните, каким образом нынешние проблемы топик-стартера в мышцах связаны с нынешними проблемами топик-стартера в костях (а также в м/п дисках)?


РоманРоман написал(а):


> Чемпионы в априори здоровые люди.


Как-нибудь позже я выскажу своё мнение на этот счёт, но в другой ветке (типа "а поговорить").


----------



## РоманРоман (26 Июл 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, 
Да нет у него никаких проблем в мышцах и тем более в костях!


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Как-нибудь позже я выскажу своё мнение на этот счёт, но в другой ветке (типа "а поговорить").


Думаю, нового ничего не скажете, перескажете высказывания светил медицины. Вы же не имеете каких либо успехов в решении проблем собственной спины.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> При этом уже видимо серьезная травма спины.





РоманРоман написал(а):


> Да нет у него никаких проблем в мышцах и тем более в костях!


@Alexei Ivanov, делайте МРТ. Тогда смело сможете послать кого-нибудь лесом.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (27 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @Alexei Ivanov. Извините, что встреваю. Разрешите вставить свои пять копеек. МРТ не является очень вредным. Если вы ещё не сделали МРТ, то делать такие выводы
> глупо. Если вы реально так думаете, то всё же лучше сделать МРТ, поскольку сильно большой шанс, что вы заблуждаетесь.
> 
> Разрешите добавить к написанному дополнительные пять копеек.
> Точнее говоря, МРТ абсолютно безвредно. МРТ сделать очень желательно. Мнения врачей разделились. Кто-то считает, что у вас всё хорошо. Кто-то считает, что понижена толщина диска L4/L5. Кто-то считает, что у вас грыжа. На ваше сегодняшнее состояние это никак не влияет. Но по моему мнению, разобраться очень важно, чтобы понять, как строить дальнейшую систему тренировок, чтобы оставаться здоровым длительное время. МРТ лучше всего показывает состояние м/п дисков и грыжи. Моё мнение, что если у вас будут плохие м/п диски, то лучше отказаться от упражнений со штангой, а переключиться на тренажёры, на упражнения, которые не перегружают позвоночник. Это касаемо перспектив. А что касается сегодняшнего состояния, то оно никак не связано с позвоночником, а связано с состоянием мышц. И об этом вам уже тут говорилось. Мышцы могут быть не здоровы. Их надо лечить. И лечить их - не значит нагружать их штангой, бегом и т.д. У вас мышцы склонны к спазмам. И лечить их - значить делать специальные массажи и упражнения, направленные на их растяжение и расслабление.


Странно. Невропатолог сказал, что оно вредно из-за облучения. Семейный врач это тоже сказал. А МРТ сможет показать, что у меня мышцы повреждены? Я вот думаю.. Пойти найти настоящего мануального терапевта. Если тогда не поможет, то идти делать МРТ. Или все-таки сразу делать?


Evpatiy написал(а):


> Давайте глянем правде в глаза :Вам 25 лет-силовые результаты даже для любительских соревнований никакие. При этом уже видимо серьезная травма спины. Соответственно зачем себя доламывать если без нагрузок не болит? Живите да радуйтесь-делйте лфк да гуляйте с девчонками ))


Я как бы не для соревнований занимаюсь. а для себя. Я не думаю, что каждый встречный на улице подтянется с 40 килограммами 10 раз. и тянет штангу к подбородку широким хватом 75 кг на 10 раз. От общечеловеков на улице отличаюсь. Уже хорошо. А касательно " Живите да радуйтесь-делйте лфк да гуляйте с девчонками )) ". Не мой вариант. Я слишком замкнутый и скромный, чтобы гулять с девчонками. Спорт - единственное мое хобби. Очень важное. А так моя жизнь состоит из работы и сидения за компом. Спорт хоть как-то ее украшает. Я уже писал, что без спорта это конец жизни.. Лично для меня.


РоманРоман написал(а):


> Да нет у него никаких проблем в мышцах и тем более в костях!


Тогда в чем проблема?


----------



## Evpatiy (27 Июл 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Я как бы не для соревнований занимаюсь. а для себя.


Я взял кмс по троеборью в 2008 ,и мастера спорта по жиму лежа в этом же году.А в 2016 начались проблемы со спиной и все бросил. Я тоже думал что конец,а нифига не конец.Есть ещё много всего интересного  в жизни -развивайтесь.


----------



## РоманРоман (27 Июл 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Если реально с мышцами была проблема, то они давно бы зажили бы





Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Тогда в чем проблема?


Первая, приведенная цитата, является ключевой фразой вашей темы. Болеть, непосредственно, мышцы могут только при нарушении ее целостности, т. е. травмы или при идущим Все эти нарушения целостности межпозвоночного диска есть ничто и проблем от них никаких. Доктор Ступин привел вам убедительный пример тяжей, которые становятся международными Все эти нарушения целостности межпозвоночного диска есть ничто и проблем от них никаких. Доктор Ступин привел вам убедительный пример тяжей, которые становятся международными мастерами с кучей межпозвонковых грыж, так что не паникуйте, ничего страшного в этом нет. грыж, так что не паникуйте, ничего страшного в этом нет. воспалительным пршоцессом.МРТ это покажет, но это  Все эти нарушения целостности межпозвоночного диска есть ничто и проблем от них никаких. Доктор Ступин привел вам убедительный пример тяжей, которые становятся международными мастерами с кучей межпозвонковых грыж, так что не паникуйте, ничего страшного в этом нет. и анализы крови, поэтому МРТ добавит вам только еще головной боли, очень далекой от вашего желаемого результата.
Мышцы - это биологический материал, которому постоянно требуется пополнение энергии для их работы. Эту энергию доставляет кровеносная система, которая, иногда, дает сбои Этой системой занимался доктор Залманов, труды которого вам будут к стати. Дерзайте, мой юный друг!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Июл 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Странно. Невропатолог сказал, что оно вредно из-за облучения. Семейный врач это тоже сказал. А МРТ сможет показать, что у меня мышцы повреждены? Я вот думаю.. Пойти найти настоящего мануального терапевта. Если тогда не поможет, то идти делать МРТ. Или все-таки сразу делать?


Насчёт опасности. Гуглом умеете пользоваться? Если нет, пишите, поможем. МРТ бывает разное. Грыжи обычно бывают в поясничном отделе позвоночника. Советую сделать МРТ именно этого отдела. Оно не покажет повреждения мышц. Есть ли МРТ специально для мышц, не знаю. У вас нет повреждения мышц. Почитайте ещё раз мой предыдущий пост, а также посты доктора Ступина. Ваши нынешние проблемы в спине никоим образом не связаны ни с грыжей ни с МРТ. Настоящие мануальные терапевты прежде всего начинают с просмотра МРТ, не пытаются вправлять позвонки, и если у вас проблемы с мышцами спины, то они работают с мышцами спины, а не пытаются вправить вам шею. Так что настоящего мануального терапевта ещё надо уметь найти. Я думаю, что стоимость МРТ будет сильно меньше, чем пройти полный курс у мануального терапевта. Начать нужно именно с МРТ. Лечась у предыдущего мануального терапевта, вы совершили две ошибки. Во-первых, если вам было лучше от его процедур, то почему вы ограничились только семью процедурами? Вторая ошибка. Зачем сразу резко давать нагрузку на мышцы? Надо было начинать постепенно  с лечебной физкультуры. Если не найдёте мануальщика, пробуйте дома делать самостоятельный массаж. Я, например, лёжа на полу катался на твёрдом теннисном мяче.  И ещё раз. У вас нет повреждения мышц. У вас есть некоторое функциональное нарушение в них - склоннось к спазмам, может гипертонус (мышцы тугие), может быть триггерные точки, а может ещё что. На расстоянии не определить. МРТ вам нужно 1) для мануального терапевта - для порядка, 2) чтобы знать как вам дальше тренироваться.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (18 Авг 2018)

Вообщем-то сделал я МРТ поясницы. Что показали снимки? Насколько все серьезно у меня? Проблема оказалась в мышцах, как прогнозировалось? Или что-то в другом? И что что посоветуете мне делать дальше? С железом уже не занимаюсь очень давно. Месяцев 7. В последние 3 недели бегаю на стадионе 20-30 минут 2 раза в неделю. Сразу после бега достаточно сильно чувствуется поясница. Скованность возрастает значительно. Поясницу прям чувствуешь. Такие еще небольшие ноющие боли. Что удивительно на следующие день поясница проходит. Ну как проходит.. Скованность падает до минимума, как последние месяцев 5. Но она все еще остается. Чувствую ее при наклоне или если долго сижу на стуле. Можно ли мне с такой спиной начать опять заниматься в спортзале? Если после нагрузки на спину она начинает ныть. Есть ли какие-то ограничения по тренировкам? Спасибо большое за ваши ответы.












Люди которые делали МРТ ничего не нашли. Да, нужен вердикт врачей


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (18 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> ... У вас есть некоторое функциональное нарушение в них - склоннось к спазмам, может гипертонус (мышцы тугие), может быть триггерные точки, а может ещё что. На расстоянии не определить. МРТ вам нужно 1) для мануального терапевта - для порядка, 2) чтобы знать как вам дальше тренироваться.


Был у него 7 раз, так как он сразу сказал столько сеансов будет. Больше типа вредно для внутренних органов.  Бегать он мне сказал можно.  Сказал наоборот напрягать поясницу. Правда в конце курса,  когда я сказал что спина после бега ноет, посоветовал перейти на быстрый шаг. Он мне сказал просто делать зарядку и упражнения для поясницы. Сказал со временем пройдет.


----------



## AIR (19 Авг 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Вообщем-то сделал я МРТ поясницы.


Вобщем то могу только повторить свои оба сообщения с первой страницы... От перегрузки микро травматизация по типу миотендинита..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> И что что посоветуете мне делать дальше?


Не перегружать,  почитать всё таки  что такое цигун. .


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> В последние 3 недели бегаю на стадионе 20-30 минут 2 раза в неделю. Сразу после бега достаточно сильно чувствуется поясница. Скованность возрастает значительно. Поясницу прям чувствуешь. Такие еще небольшие ноющие боли.


Рывковая нагрузка на ранее трамированные мышцы и дополнительный спазм..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Что удивительно на следующие день поясница проходит. Ну как проходит..


Пока нарушения далеко не зашли.. За ночь спазм и отечность немного спадает, вот и полегче. .


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Скованность падает до минимума, как последние месяцев 5. Но она все еще остается. Чувствую ее при наклоне или если долго сижу на стуле.


Но, все же напряжение с местной отечностью остается в значительной степени. ..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Можно ли мне с такой спиной начать опять заниматься в спортзале? Если после нагрузки на спину она начинает ныть


"Сколько волка не корми, он всё в лес смотрит" 


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Есть ли какие-то ограничения по тренировкам?


Если спина не восстановилась полностью, то неправильные, избыточные упражнения опять все вернут и ухудшат..


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (19 Авг 2018)

@AIR, я эти упражнения цигун делал на протяжении  месяца без результатов В итоге забил на них. А что касательно снимков? Они что-то показали? Грыжи,  протрузии есть? Я спрашиваю как тренироваться,  ибо эти снимки должны были показать, есть ли какие-то ограничения по тренировкам. Если есть грыжа и протрузия,  то понятное дело вертикальные нагрузки противопоказаны.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Авг 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov, здравствуйте! Попробуйте выгрузить ваши снимки в альбом не фотографируя, а прямо экспортируя программой с диска. Там в верху есть меню "альбомы". Также, если нет сложностей, может покажете снимок заключений врачей по МРТ. По-видимому, у вас травма подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. Вы её надорвали своей гиперэкстензией. Когда вы бегаете, она поднимает колени. Так-же она задействована при наклонах. При сидении она сжата, что не хорошо. Постарайтесь её некоторое время не нагружать. Пусть восстановится.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (21 Авг 2018)

Диск мне не дали, поэтому не получится. Заключение не на русском языке. Вообщем они написали, что не выявили никаких нарушений. Да, именно при гиперэкстензии получил. Делал это упражнение с большим для себя весом до отказа на протяжении 30 дней . Прям до жжения и отказа  В один день сразу после подхода почувствовал, что что-то не так. Упражнения делать мне на спину? всякие растяжки. цигун. лфк. или просто  вообще не нагружать?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (22 Авг 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Упражнения делать мне на спину?


Что значит "упражнения на спину"? В спине очень много разных мышц. Для чего вы собираетесь делать "упражнения на спину"? Для лечения вашей боли? Моё мнение, что у вас проблемы идут от подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. Так надо дать ей сначала отдохнуть. А потом делать упражнения на растяжку этой мышцы. Ищите поиском в ютубе. Это если я понял ваш вопрос. А в спину вам просто отдаёт от этой мышцы. И спина ваша скорее всего здоровая.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (3 Сен 2018)

Был я у ещё одного мануального терапевта вертебролога. Он мне сказал, что все у меня достаточно серьёзно. У меня там крестцовый соединен с позвонком.  Точно не помню что он сказал. Может кто-то может это прокомментироватьп  Типа это было у меня даже до тренировок. Его очень сильно опущены нижние позвонки. Даже после лечения мне категорически нельзя поднимать штангу. В общем жизнь закончена. Можно вешаться ...

Что то у меня короче соединено.  Точно не помню что он сказал.  Наверное он имел ввиду это 







Что то он ещё говорил связки какие-то повредил. Корсет надо носить.. 10 дорогих процедур пройти.  И даже после этого тренироваться нельзя . Не знаю что и думать


----------



## AIR (3 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Да, именно при гиперэкстензии получил. Делал это упражнение с большим для себя весом до отказа на протяжении 30 дней . Прям до жжения и отказа В один день сразу после подхода почувствовал, что что-то не так.


Ну да, травма в месте прикрепления мышц ..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Упражнения делать мне на спину? всякие растяжки. цигун. лфк. или просто вообще не нагружать?


Чем так метаться туда-сюда,  лучше действительно ничего не делать, ждать пока само востановится. . Бывает и до полугода..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Сен 2018)

Массаж. Гимнастика для позвоночника. Подтягивания на турнике. Отжимания на брусьях. Приседания. Медленный бег (трусцой, джоггинг) или быстрая ходьба.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (3 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> В общем жизнь закончена. Можно вешаться ...


Торопиться не надо. Посмотрим, что дальше будет.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Был я у ещё одного мануального терапевта вертебролога. Он мне сказал, что все у меня достаточно серьёзно. У меня там крестцовый соединен с позвонком. Точно не помню что он сказал


Бывает такая особенность (это не болезнь) - сакрализация. Можете Гуглом поискать. Это когда позвонок S1 сращивается с позвонком L5. Обычно с этим живут, не замечая. Однако я на снимке вижу между этими позвонками межпозвонковый диск.
Поэтому, идя к врачу, берите с собой ручку и бумагу и записывайте, что вам говорят. Либо требуйте заключение в письменном виде. Попробуйте перевести заключение с вашей МРТ на русский язык и выложить тут. Если у вас есть какая-нибудь особенность, то вам бы написали в заключении.  Если будете в следующий раз идти на МРТ, то обговорите вопрос на счёт диска. Может надо с собой диск взять, либо флешку. Если вас сильно волнует вопрос насчёт штанги, то узнайте, есть ли в вашей стране спортивный реабилитационный центр. У нас в Минске есть. Обратитесь к спортивному врачу.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Что то он ещё говорил связки какие-то повредил.


Это может быть вполне. Только это со временем заживает. Трагедию делать не стоит.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> 10 дорогих процедур пройти


Это ключевое в вашем посте. Значит товарищ заинтересован вас перед этим подогреть вашими мнимыми болезнями. А что за процедуры? Не УВТ случайно?


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Его очень сильно опущены нижние позвонки


Интересная болезнь. Не слышал. Может ещё и копчик сильно загнут?


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Даже после лечения мне категорически нельзя поднимать штангу.


А чего вы насчёт штанги зацикливаетесь? Зайдите в фитнесс-центр. Так кроме штанг есть куча интересных тренажёров. Для поддержания здоровья достаточны вполне. Можно некоторые упражнения и с собственным весом делать. (Экстензии и гиперэкстензии для спины пока не надо). Начинайте с малого и постепенно. Вот когда всё заживёт и ничего болеть не будет, тогда можно будет подумать и о большем.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Я погуглил. Эту болезнь ещё называют спондилолистез?


Нет.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> То есть полноценно жить как раньше не получится.


У каждого свои понятия о полноценности жизни.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Сказал ещё очень сильно понижены диски. Если я также продолжу, то будет трещина и появится грыжа


Как по мне, так у вас нормальные диски. Но качество ваших снимков плохое. Если бы это было, то это бы отметили в описании МРТ. Грыжа может появиться, даже если у вас сегодня хорошие диски. Жизнь долгая штука.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Он сказал типа все что чувствую я это из-за этой сакрализации..


Год назад у вас тоже была сакрализация, но почему-то вы её не чувствовали.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Вскользь он что-то про связки сказал, что тоже могут быть травмированы.


Не парьтесь. Даже, если это так, то заживёт.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> 10 сеансов дорого массажа он мне предложил.


Массаж не имеет отношения как связкам, так и к сакрализации. Однако массаж в принципе вообще полезен. Делать или нет, и где делать, решать вам. Можете учиться самомассажу.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Теперь вот вопрос. Это реально из-за моей этой особенности или до сих пор мучают связки, мышцы?


Связи с вашей особенностью я не вижу. Если бы она была, то у вас бы ныло где-то возле копчика. Мучают ли вас связки, я не знаю. Не ясновидец и не врач. Мышцы ваши ещё не восстановились. Особенно подвздошно-поясничная мышца. Зайдите в ютуб и поиском ищите ролики по ключевым словам "ППМ подвздошно-поясничная мышца": https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ППМ+подвздошно-поясничная+мышца
Попробуйте поделать упражнения на растяжку этой мышцы. Можно попробовать поделать массаж этой мышцы через живот. Но это сложно, я не понимаю.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт предложил массаж, что-то вроде электро


Сам собираюсь купить дома прибор для электромассажа. Где-то на форуме обсуждалось. И это будет дешевле, чем куда-то ходить.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> и корсет ещё нужен.


Можете купить пояс штангиста для занятий в спортзале.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> какой смысл тратить столько денег, если это не лечится?


Это не лечится в том смысле, что это и не надо лечить. А куда деньги тратить, я вам не советчик.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Сен 2018)

Вот такой массажер.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (4 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Нет.
> 
> У каждого свои понятия о полноценности жизни.
> 
> ...



Когда Вы мне первый раз написали про эту мышцу я начал делать упражнения и растяжку. На 2 день почувствовал какое-то совсем лёгкое облегчение. Потом на 4 день все вернулось на круги своя. Тоже самое состояние. На 8 день  перестал делать  Упражнения. Я делал их каждый день.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (4 Сен 2018)

Был у неврапотолога. Он сказал, что у меня  мышечно-связочные проблемы. То что я чувствую не из-за сакрализации.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> То что я чувствую не из-за сакрализации.


Это было очевидно.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Он сказал, что у меня мышечно-связочные проблемы.


И это всё, что он сказал? Он не сказал, какой мышцы проблемы? Как её лечить? Как для неё массаж делать? Какие упражнения для неё делать? Если нет, то ищите спортивного врача, или хотя бы ортопеда.
В общем, с позвоночником у вас нормально. Если что с связками и сухожилиями, то это заживёт. А мышцы лечатся массажем и упражнениями. Только надо знать как.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Он сказал, что у меня мышечно-связочные проблемы


Что-то у вас долго заживает. Возможно действительно дело в связках и сухожилиях. Спортсмены для ускорения этого заживления используют гормон роста. Но у молодых гормон роста свой должен вырабатываться хорошо. А ускоряет его выработку физические упражнения. У нас в интернет-магазинах продаётся. Не знаю, на сколько это легально. Что-то у меня тоже долговато заживает. Я уже тоже начал думать про сухожилия.

Но если долго заживает, то это не обязательно сухожилия. Возможно в мышце образовался хронический спазм (мышечно-тонический синдром). Возможно в мышцах образовались болезненные уплотнения - триггерные точки.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (8 Сен 2018)

Врач сказал это миозит у меня. Отправил делать массаж.  Сказал, что пройдёт.  В понедельник последний сеанс. Нифига не проходит..

Все-таки это сакрализация.. А говорили что она не влияет. 

*Симптомы сакрализации*
Возможно три варианта течения сакрализации: бессимптомный (патология становится случайной находкой при проведении рентгенографии по другому поводу), с ранним и поздним началом. Бессимптомное течение, как правило, наблюдается при неподвижном позвонке. При подвижном позвонке клинические проявления возникают достаточно рано, чаще выявляется седалищная или смешанная форма, обусловленная ущемлением или ушибом нерва. Начало приходится на возраст около 20 лет, впервые болевой синдром появляется после чрезмерной физической нагрузки, резкого бокового перегиба туловища, падения на ноги или прыжка.

Для раннего начала характерны боли, иррадиирующие в нижние конечности, иногда болям предшествуют парестезии. Типичным признаком является ослабление болей при пребывании в положении лежа и усиление болевого синдрома при опускании на пятки, прыжке или пребывании в положении стоя. Позднее возникновение болевого синдрома обусловлено вторичными изменениями в суставах и позвонке. Боли появляются в среднем либо преклонном возрасте и, в отличие от предыдущего варианта, локализуются только в поясничной области. Ишиалгический синдром наблюдается редко.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (10 Сен 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, у меня все из-за сакрализации.  Я только сейчас все это понял. Я с самого детства не мог дотянуться при наклоне  кончиками пальцев до пола.  И в 20 лет,  и в 25 лет. Мне это удавалось только если я потренируюсь недели 2 на растяжку. И то с трудом. А все вокруг это делают вообще без проблем.  Вот и сейчас проверил.  Не получается

При подозрении на сакрализацию L5 позвонка можно провести самодиагностику. Для этого из положения стоя нужно наклониться и попытаться дотянуться пальцами рук до пола. Если наклон не получается, и расстояние до пола значительное, можно предположить наличие патологии в позвоночнике....

Вообщем все оказалось хуже, чем я думал.  Я  боялся грыжи, а всплыло что я вообще инвалид с самого рождения.  Просто только сейчас  моя особенность дала о себе знать. Жаль. Жизнь закончена так рано.  И потрачу последние деньги на врачей и все.. В любом случае терять уже нечего

Как правило, проявляться такая аномалия у человека начинает в 20-25 лет в виде болей поясничного отдела. При этом неприятные ощущения значительно усиливаются, если таскать тяжести, стоять длительное время, много двигаться и заниматься спортом, связанным с большой нагрузкой на спину.


----------



## Тт (10 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> При подозрении на сакрализацию L5 позвонка можно провести самодиагностику.... Если наклон не получается, и расстояние до пола значительное, можно предположить наличие патологии в позвоночнике....


 Доброе утро, извиняюсь, но можно уточнить, кто Вам рассказал о такой диагностике?


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (10 Сен 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Доброе утро, извиняюсь, но можно уточнить, кто Вам рассказал о такой диагностике?



В гугле вычитал в статье про сакрализацию.


----------



## Тт (10 Сен 2018)

Может кто-то из врачей прокомментировал правильность этой диагностики, а то я тоже не могу до пола достать(


----------



## Evpatiy (10 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> В гугле вычитал в статье про сакрализацию.


В советскую тяжёлую  атлетику специально  с сакрализацией старались брать.
Но у Вас вроде  её нет,  не видно по снимкам.ИМХО


----------



## Александр_86 (10 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Вообщем все оказалось хуже, чем я думал. Я боялся грыжи, а всплыло что я вообще инвалид с самого рождения. Просто только сейчас моя особенность дала о себе знать. Жаль. Жизнь закончена так рано. И потрачу последние деньги на врачей и все.. В любом случае терять уже нечего


 Ну, что, как там в раю?)))) Автор либо троллит либо у него психоз начался на ровном месте))))


Тт написал(а):


> Может кто-то из врачей прокомментировал правильность этой диагностики, а то я тоже не могу до пола достать(


А Вы какие-то обследования делали, к врачам ходили, лечение проходите? Или на форуме себе диагнозы подбираете?

А вообще заметил, что здесь 50%, если не больше людей, которые на начальном этапе большого пути под название "остеохондроз и всё остальное" : каша в голове ( у самого тоже есть такое), поиск диагнозов и причин по сообщениям на форуме, накручивание ситуации, непринятие, психоз, по итогу сидят, наматувают друг другу на рукава и пишут общие слова поддержки. А по факту в реальной помощи нуждаются те люди, которые здесь долго не задерживаются, ибо форум не дает ответов, а только пораждает сомнения и вопросы! Хирурги тоже красавцы, сразу - плановая операция, операция по показаниям, а у людей начинают колени трястись, но здесь выходят на сцену программисты-специалисты и начинают философствовать)


----------



## Тт (10 Сен 2018)

@Александр_86, а Вы обследования делали, к врачам ходили, лечение проходите? Ну как,  помогло? Здоровы?


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (14 Сен 2018)

Мне кажется, что я нашел в чем у меня проблема.. спустя 9 месяцев, кучу денег. Пожалуйста прокомментируйте, если не сложно. Важно каждое мнение. Был я дней 10 назад у своего старого неврапотолога , которому я изначально обращался.  Он посмотрел мои снимки МРТ. выслушал опять мою историю, мои симптомы. Он сказал, что все у меня точно не из-за сакралиоза. Сам позвоночник у меня в нормальном состоянии. Дословно его слова " мышцы переходят в сухожилия, которые прикрепляются к костям, вот страдают эти зоны переходные ". Он отправил меня на массаж. Конечно, он не помог. 10 сеансов сделал. На 5 сеансе массажист сказал, что с мышцами у меня все нормально. У меня есть мысли, почему мне он не помог. Напишу чуток позже.  Мануальный терапевт AIR ( спасибо ему за всю помощь мне ) написал на 2 странице, что у меня травматизация по типу миотендинита. Я тогда особо не обратил на это внимание, ибо думал, что связанно с позвоночником или мышцами. Загуглил сегодня про миотендинит. Вот что это :

Миотендинит – воспалительные или дегенеративные изменения, возникающие в месте перехода сухожилия в мышцу. Термин происходит от латинского mio – мышца, tendo – сухожилие и itis – воспаление.

Из курса анатомии известно, что мышцы прикреплены к костям связками и сухожилиями. Дистрофические изменения в этих образованиях приводят к замещению тканей хрящом. В результате прочность прикрепления снижается, а любое резкое и неосторожное движение может привести к повреждению участка и развитию болевого синдрома.

То есть это то, что сказал мой неврапотолог. Есть еще одно подтверждение, что именно это проблема у меня. Я уже писал, что занимался ЛФК. Никаких изменений не было. Потом пользователь Игорь ЕД ( ему тоже спасибо за помощь ) написал, что моя проблема может быть в подвздошно-поясничной мышце. Я сразу же нашел упражнения для нее. Надо лечь на стол и  приподнять одну из ног немного, подержать и опустить для растяжки, чтобы нога с высоты стола свисала. Потом повторить движение. Сразу после этого упражнения, когда я вставал со стола и немного нагинал спину, слышал и чувствовал довольно отчетливый хруст. Как будто что-то хрустит.  И это происходит абсолютно всегда, когда я растягиваю и напрягаю подвздошно-поясничную мышцу. Я сегодня с утра опять повторил это упражнение. Опять хруст!  От других упражнение ЛФК на другие мышцы ничего такого никогда не было. Оказывается у этого миотендинита есть такой симптом. Вот цитата из статьи:

Во время активных движений в сухожилии возникают похрустывания (крепитация)
И симптоматика одна и та же. Если даю нагрузку на поясницу, то скованность возрастает. Не даю - проходит. Остается только небольшая скованность. Почему мне не помог массаж? Потому что банально массажистка не касается нужного места! подвздошно-поясничная мышца крепится к кости. Именно там сухожилия и связки, которые страдают все это время.  Это самая глубокая мышца поясницы.  

Теперь о грустном. Я читал, что это может быть также Тендинит или тендиноз. Вот что нашел   "Если симптомы тендинита продолжаются в течение нескольких месяцев или, тем более, дольше, то это, вероятно, тендиноз." И если он переходит в хроническую стадию, то это не лечится! Там что-то заменяется вместо сухожилий хрящевая ткань и все! Это до конца жизни.. Кто что знает по этому поводу? Что мне делать?

Пишут, что при хронической форме происходит омертвление тканей и конец !


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Пишут, что при хронической форме происходит омертвление тканей и конец !


где-то слышал,что Тендинит хорошо лечится УВТ,только надо успеть на ранней стадии  заболевания                                                                                                              ИМХО
                                                                                                                                    Удачи


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (14 Сен 2018)

Я, наверное, не успел? 8 с половиной месяцев хожу. УВТ не поможет


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Сен 2018)

Я бы попробовал-посоветуйтесь с врачом только


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (14 Сен 2018)

А какой врач нужен?


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Сен 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov, на форуме Федор Петрович и Леонид Михайлович лечением с помощью  УВТ занимаются насколько мне известно


----------



## AIR (15 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Как будто что-то хрустит. И это происходит абсолютно всегда, когда я растягиваю и напрягаю подвздошно-поясничную мышцу. Я сегодня с утра опять повторил это упражнение. Опять хруст! От других упражнение ЛФК на другие мышцы ничего такого никогда не было. Оказывается у этого миотендинита есть такой симптом. Вот цитата из статьи:


ППМ крепится к поясничным позвонкам. . Разные пучки к разным позвонкам. .. Из-за напряжения и скованности , огрубления сухожилий и связок, при упражнении позвонки смещаются (работают) в позвонково-двигательных сегментах с щелкаем и хрустом. .. Если упражнения выполнять плавно, медленно и спокойно, не перегружать ,  то по мере восстановления хрусты будут становиться более мягкими , "влажными", тише и исчезать..


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (15 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> ППМ крепится к поясничным позвонкам. . Разные пучки к разным позвонкам. .. Из-за напряжения и скованности , огрубления сухожилий и связок, при упражнении позвонки смещаются (работают) в позвонково-двигательных сегментах с щелкаем и хрустом. .. Если упражнения выполнять плавно, медленно и спокойно, не перегружать ,  то по мере восстановления хрусты будут становиться более мягкими , "влажными", тише и исчезать..


Хруст пройдёт. А как же самочувствие поясницы? Кстати,  от этого упражнения на эту мышцу реально чувствуется облегчение. Вчера прям сделал,  прохрустел и почувствовал облегчение.  Не полное облегчение,  но заметное. Что посоветуете делать?  Искать мне травматолога, или просто выполнять это упражнение дальше ? Просто напрягает, что уже прошло столько времени. Вроде пишут, что это очень плохо, если болезнь стала хронической.  Тут только операция.  Хотя спина без нагрузки на нее особо не беспокоит. Так немного скована. Вся проблема что воспаляется при нагрузке. Даже не знаю серьёзно ли это

Хруст возникает при растяжении этой мышцы.  Сейчас просто растянул её без поднятия ноги.  Встал со стола и нагнулся. Опять слышно, что что-то хрустит.  Причём во время растяжки ничего не хрустит.  Хрустит только когда я  заканчиваю растяжку, встаю и просто пытаюсь нагнутся. Хрустит и потом перестаёт хрустеть до следующей растяжки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Хруст возникает при растяжении этой мышцы.  Сейчас просто растянул её без поднятия ноги.  Встал со стола и нагнулся. Опять слышно, что что-то хрустит.  Причём во время растяжки ничего не хрустит.  Хрустит только когда я  заканчиваю растяжку, встаю и просто пытаюсь нагнутся. Хрустит и потом перестаёт хрустеть до следующей растяжки.


Хруст от «переваливания» сухожилия через головку бедренной кости. Бывает спереди и сбоку от тазобедренного сустава. ППМ и широчайшая фасция.
Тоже тендинит, но другая причина. Чаще всего не болит.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (15 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хруст от «переваливания» сухожилия через головку бедренной кости. Бывает спереди и сбоку от тазобедренного сустава. ППМ и широчайшая фасция.
> Тоже тендинит, но другая причина. Чаще всего не болит.



Если причина в другом,  то в чем? То есть тенденит отметается как причина? К какому врачу идти? Совершенно запутался, что вообще  делать дальше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2018)

Неправильно. Тендинит - то есть, только боли от него или нет, не ясно.

Опишите, что и как болит на сегодня.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (15 Сен 2018)

На данный момент есть скованность в пояснице.  Как таковых болей у меня нет. Просто не чувствую поясницу свободно.  Особенно когда нагинаюсь и стараюсь держать поясницу прямо и прогнуть,  как будто я буду делать тягу штанги в наклоне. А вот при нагрузке на поясницу скованность и воспаление ощутимо вырастают. Появляется даже какое-то жжение,  какие-то ноющие тупые боли. Они пропадают спустя 3-4 дня отдыха, когда я не нагружаю поясницу. И опять живу с небольшой скованностью. Дам опять нагрузку - опять воспаление.  Вот так вот живу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2018)

Мышцы и суставы поясничного отдел.
При нагрузке подвижность увеличивается в суставах и больных мышцах (с миозитом и тенденитом).
Хорошая физиотерапия, блокада фасеточных суставов, массаж и ПИР на больные мышцы, мануальная терапия при наличии ФБ, лфк от лечебного через восстановительный к тренировочному либо лечебные тренировки с инструктором.
Что в анализах. СОЭ? СРБ?


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (20 Сен 2018)

Был сегодня у ортопеда-травматолога. Он пришел к выводу, что у меня либо спондилолиз, либо  спондилолистез. Его слова " у вас нет грыжи диска, никакой компрессии нет " "Нет смещения диска по горизонтали и клиника у вас не та " . Он сказал, что единственное что его смущает это L5 по сравнению с крестцом. Он сказал, что очень часто есть спондилолистез, когда L5 скользит по отношению к крестцу. Он говорит, что это его немного смущает. Там проходят спиномозговые нервы. По симптомам точно это заболевание. И получил я его при наклоне корпуса ( гиперэкстензия упражнение) Делал с большим весом. Сразу почувствовал, что поясница переутомилась.
Я прочитал в интернете, что спондилолиз сам проходит при отдыхе. Там происходит фиброзное сращение усталостного перелома. Я отдыхал только первые 2 с половиной месяцев. Потом я постоянно давал нагрузку на поясницу. Пару недель штангу поднимал, бегал. Летом вообще где-то месяц бегал раз в неделю. Спина сразу воспалялась. То есть полного отдыха было всего 2 месяца. Может ли быть такое, что из-за нагрузки у меня не прошел усталый перелом? Я это забыл сказать врачу. И если я дам полностью отдохнуть, то она пройдет. Насколько у меня серьезно если судить по снимкам? Все-таки спондилолиз, или спондилолистез который не лечится? Еще раз спасибо всем, кто ответит.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (20 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мышцы и суставы поясничного отдел.
> При нагрузке подвижность увеличивается в суставах и больных мышцах (с миозитом и тенденитом).
> Хорошая физиотерапия, блокада фасеточных суставов, массаж и ПИР на больные мышцы, мануальная терапия при наличии ФБ, лфк от лечебного через восстановительный к тренировочному либо лечебные тренировки с инструктором.
> Что в анализах. СОЭ? СРБ?


Нет, такие анализы не делал.


----------



## AIR (20 Сен 2018)

Не столько важно, что увидел доктор, сколько важно что наконец-то дошло..:


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> И если я дам полностью отдохнуть, то она пройдет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2018)

Листеза, нет.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (21 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Не столько важно, что увидел доктор, сколько важно что наконец-то дошло..:





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Листеза, нет.


 
Стоит ли мне купить корсет на время восстановления?  Читал что нужен.  Если да, то какой купить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2018)

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11#ccat
Ваша пятая статья


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (21 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а спондилолиз этот вообще есть? Если есть, то почему его не написали в заключении МРТ и рентгена?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2018)

Нет


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (25 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Не столько важно, что увидел доктор, сколько важно что наконец-то дошло..:


Был у ещё одного мануального терапевта вертебролога.  Тоже самое подтвердил.  Сказал,  что ничего серьёзного. Мышечно-связочный аппарат дает мне все эти проблемы.   Я вот только хотел спросить у Вас. Костоправ к которому я ходил сказал, что снял мне блокировку или блок (не помню точно). После 2 сеанса я почувствовал себя практически здоровым. Как так, если у меня ещё была мышечно связочная травма ?  Но вот вышел побегать - скованность и боль вернулась. Может из-за того что я сразу начал бегать блокировка вернулась?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет


А блокировка может оставаться?


----------



## AIR (25 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Как так, если у меня ещё была мышечно связочная травма ? Но вот вышел побегать - скованность и боль вернулась. Может из-за того что я сразу начал бегать блокировка вернулась?


Скорее всего. . Неадекватная нагрузка - боль, рефлекторный спазм..


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (25 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Скорее всего. . Неадекватная нагрузка - боль, рефлекторный спазм..



Мой   невропатолог   сказал,  что ещё раз идти к костоправу нет смысла. Он прав? Типа страдает  место перехода сухожилия в мышцу.

Ушёл со своей работы. Решил начать работать на себя.  Уже как месяц работаю дома за ноутбуком. Последние 10 дней вообще не напрягаю спину.  Целый день лежу на диване с ноутом, вообще не сижу на стуле,  хожу очень медленно даже на улице,  вообще не наклоняюсь. Если надо наклонится, то я осторожно приседаю. Я правильно делаю,  что так ограничиваю себя,  или я слишком загоняюсь? 

Со временем это же должно пройти при таком покое?

Я сейчас вспоминаю, что вообще почти все эти 8 месяцев не дал спине востановится. В начале января получил травму. Через 3 недели пошел в спорт зал ( убрал осевую нагрузку)  Как итог на следующий день даже стоять было больно и даже лежать пару дней. Опять дал покой.  В марте уже чувствовал себя получше. Только скованность осталась  10 марта вышел бегать. Спина ныла после бега. Пару недель побегал и перестал.  В середине апреля начал делать становую тягу дома.  Спина ещё сильнее воспалялась,  чем после бега.  Я где-то до середины мая ее делал раз в неделю.. Потом ещё летом то бегал,  то переставал бегать..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> А блокировка может оставаться?


Чего и какая?
Патологическая или функциональная?
Если Вы про место грыжи, то патологическая.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Был у ещё одного мануального терапевта вертебролога. Тоже самое подтвердил. Сказал, что ничего серьёзного. Мышечно-связочный аппарат дает мне все эти проблемы. Я вот только хотел спросить у Вас. Костоправ к которому я ходил сказал, что снял мне блокировку или блок (не помню точно). После 2 сеанса я почувствовал себя практически здоровым


Извините, что встреваю. Но хотел бы уточнить. Мануальный терапевт-вертебролог и костоправ - это у вас разные люди или один и тот же человек? Вы не запомнили, каким именно образом костоправ снял вам блок? Какое место он вам при этом  массировал?


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (25 Сен 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, разные люди. Какой-то массаж делал минуты 2. Потом переворачивал на каждый бок и резко толкал туловище. В конце становился сзади, поднимал и тряс меня.

Место не помню



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чего и какая?
> Патологическая или функциональная?
> Если Вы про место грыжи, то патологическая


Вообще без понятия, что именно. Помню слово блокировка.


----------



## AIR (25 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Уже как месяц работаю дома за ноутбуком. Последние 10 дней вообще не напрягаю спину. Целый день лежу на диване с ноутом, вообще не сижу на стуле, хожу очень медленно даже на улице, вообще не наклоняюсь.


Меньше статической нагрузки и не забывать про мягкие, разнообразные движения. . Лежать весь день тоже не выход, постепенно загрузятся другие мышцы.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (25 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Меньше статической нагрузки и не забывать про мягкие, разнообразные движения. . Лежать весь день тоже не выход, постепенно загрузятся другие мышцы.



А какой именно меньше ?   Статическая нагрузка есть же всегда : лёжа,  сидя,  стоя. Если лежать большую часть времени  тоже не выход,  то что делать? Как проводить свой день?  Стоя?  ''   мягкие, разнообразные движения '' -  это какие?  Тем более вы сказали,  что лучше не делать лфк, дать пояснице спокойно восстановится. Понятное дело,  что нельзя поднимать тяжести,  бегать. У меня даже от быстрого шага поясница немного воспаляется. Как именно восстановить спину?  Просто думал пролежать пару месяцев,  а тут такое. 

Может пойти записаться на бассейн,  или больше гулять на улице?


----------



## AIR (26 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Статическая нагрузка есть же всегда : лёжа, сидя, стоя. Если лежать большую часть времени тоже не выход, то что делать? Как проводить свой день? Стоя? '


А обязательно весь день или лежать или стоять или сидеть  а нельзя ли это сочетать понемногу 


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> ' мягкие, разнообразные движения '' - это какие? Тем более вы сказали, что лучше не делать лфк, дать пояснице спокойно восстановится.


А часика через 3-4 выполнить несколько упражнений по 2-3 повтора. . Если вдруг появится возможность выйти в интернет,  то посмотреть там комплексы цигун и выбрать наиболее интересный... Посмотреть и почитать.  


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Может пойти записаться на бассейн, или больше гулять на улице?


Самый простой способ  (ни думать ни напрягаться не надо), может и дать какой-то результат.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (26 Сен 2018)

@AIR, ясно. Спасибо большое за все ваши ответы,  доктор. Вы очень помогли. Буду лечиться.  Есть последний вопрос. Стоит ли использовать апликатор Кузнецова? Будет ли от него польза лично для меня? И возможен ли вред? Ещё раз спасибо.


----------



## AIR (26 Сен 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Стоит ли использовать апликатор Кузнецова? Будет ли от него польза лично для меня? И возможен ли вред?


От него помощь при напряжении поверхностных мышц.. Если поверхностные расслабились, а напряжение в глубоких то эффекта уже не будет.. Если злоупотреблять, то мышцы могут превратиться буквально в "студень"..


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (3 Ноя 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> От него помощь при напряжении поверхностных мышц.. Если поверхностные расслабились, а напряжение в глубоких то эффекта уже не будет.. Если злоупотреблять, то мышцы могут превратиться буквально в "студень"..



Здравствуйте, доктор. Возникли пару вопросов. Я уже чуток больше 2 месяцев не даю нагрузку на поясницу. То есть никакого бега, штанги и прочего. Последние 3 недели вообще практически всю время лежу. Выхожу только в магазин на минут 5. Вообще не нагинаюсь.  За время моего лежания спина очень сильно успокоилась. Больше никого ноющего ощущения в пояснице. Она не здорова, но я ее не чувствовал. Но что-то от этого лежания плохо себя чувствовал, появилось сердцебиение. Решил начать делать прогулки по полчаса и иногда час. Причём хожу очень медленно. Это очень медленные шаги. Я так даже дома не хожу. Как итог поясница опять начала ныть. Не так как после бега и штанги, но я её опять чувствую. Опять это ноющее ощущение от простой ходьбы. В связи с этим есть несколько вопросов:

1. Может ли теоретически это у меня никогда не пройти, ибо моя поясница всегда напрягается и не может зажить? Ведь даже от простого шага она начинает ныть. Только лёжа она успокаивается. Или может у меня такая хроническая травма, которая в принципе не пройдёт? 

2. Это миотендинит? это когда повреждение в месте перехода сухожилия в мышцу?  или у меня травма  в месте крепления сухожилия к кости? напомню, что получил травму в этом упражнении. опускался корпус до угла 90 градусов и поднимал корпус до параллели с полом. Все это с большим весом на протяжении месяца. 







3. Стоит ли мне дальше делать эти прогулки несмотря на ощущения в пояснице? Прям неприятно становится после этой очень медленной ходьбы. Ноет и ноет..  И можно ли подтягиваться и заниматься на брусьях? где-то читал, что в этих упражнениях сильно растягиваются сухожилия.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (4 Ноя 2018)

Сегодня опять погулял часок в медленном темпе. Реально поясница ноет во время ходьбы. Прихожу домой, ложусь и сразу облегчение происходит. Даже не знаю, что за проблемы. Перестал бегать где-то в середине августа. Почти два половиной месяца отдыха, а прогресса нет.. Я видимо этой ходьбой продолжаю травмировать поясницу. Ну так не ходить вообще тоже нельзя. Я же могу все время лежать..Короче никто не знает что со мной и никто не сможет мне помочь


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Ноя 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov, сорвал спину - чудес с самовыздоровлением ждать не стоит. Привыкайте жить с этим не доводя до сильных обострений.
И почему час?начните с 15 мин ,и прибавляйте каждый день по пять-чтобы постепенно подгружалась.


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (7 Ноя 2018)

Кажется наконец нашел в чем у меня была проблема. Мне в личку один пользователь скинул канал одного мануального терапевта. Я начал смотреть его видео. В одном из видео он сказал, что слабая ягодичная мышца может как-то влиять на таз. Из-за этого напрягаются разгибатели спины и другие мышцы поясницы. И типа это все связано с неправильной походкой. Я тут не писал, но летом я был у ещё одного мануального терапевта. Он что-то долго меня крутил, вертел, проверял работу мышц. Он пришёл к выводу, что у меня очень слабая левая ягодичная мышца. Я сам повернулся и увидел, что она слишком мягкая, абсолютно не имеет тонуса, словно желе. И ещё он сказал, что у меня походка неправильная. Я свою левую стопу при шаге слишком сильно направляю влево, а стопа должна смотреть в право. Я подумал, что он говорил полный бред. При чем тут ягодичная мышца и походка, когда я получил травму? Он мне сказал как тренировать ягодицу и как ходить, но я не стал ничего делать. Хотя я давно заметил, что при шаге как-то слишком заворачиваю левую ступню влево. Даже упал весной, очень сильно растянул голеностоп. Последнее время, когда я ходил, было такое ощущение, что я путаюсь в собственных ногах. 

В воскресенье вечером начал дома делать упражнения для ягодиц, учить правильно шагать и растягивать повздошно  поясничную мышцу. Мануальный терапевт сказал, что как правило она укорочена когда ягодица не работает. 

В понедельник вышел пройтись. Поясница намного лучше себя чувствовала. Во вторник ходил целый час - поясницу вообще не чувствовал, как будто я здоровый человек.В среду я с очень большой скоростью шагал час, но поясницу вообще не чувствовал. Раньше она сразу начинала ныть. Только в субботу при очень медленном шаге она у меня ныла афигеть как ныла, у меня ныл весь таз, а сейчас при почти беге я её не чувствую вообще. То есть тренировка ягодицы + правильная походка +растяжение поясничной мышцы убрали полностью дискомфорт при ходьбе и даже при очень быстрой ходьбе. 

Но сами мышцы поясницы так и остались скованы и напряжены. Свободы нет в пояснице. Я вам писал, что был у костоправа, который за два сеанса полностью убрал всю скованность со спины. Она была здорова, пока я не пришёл домой и не начал бегать. Скованность опять пришла и мышца ныла после бега. 

Несколько вопросов :

Может ли быть так что костоправ снял все мои функциональные блоки, вылечил, но из-за того что меня ягодичная мышца не работала и я неправильно ходил все вернулось? Он как бы снял проблему с поясницей, но провоцирующий фактор не убрал? Я пошёл бегать, спина слишком напрягаясь из-за неработающей ягодицы и опять тоже самое. 





2.Мануальный терапевт в этом видео говорит, что при слабой ягодице появляются фиксации в поясничном отделе позвоночника. Что такое фиксации в поясничном отделе позвоночника?

Я сегодня ещё вечером вышел. С утра тоже гулял. Вообще поясница во время ходьбы не чувствуется. Её как будто нет. Могу так часами быстро ходить. Полная свобода при такой нагрузке. Ничего не болит и ничего не ноет больше. Только осталась скована спина, как будто напряжена постоянно гипертонус. Во время бега это не чувствую. Это если только нагнутся и выпрямить. Боли тоже нет при этом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Помогает и хорошо. Занимайтесь
Мышца за один день не могла накачаться, но главное помогает.
Не спеша заниматься и все будет хорошо.
Некоторая скованность скорее защитная, уйдёт по мере тренировок.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov, В том вся и проблема этой мануальной терапии, что блоки та они снимаются все весело, а проблемы остаются. Представьте были блоки, часть позвонков не двигалось, т.е. тело, мышцы привыкли так работать, особенно если блоки были долго. Потом и сняли и нагрузка перераспределилась в мышцах тела. А эти самые мышцы они не готовы к этой нагрузки и начинается мышечный бардак. Начинается перегрузка одних мышцы и недогрузка других.
Т.е. по сути просто так снимать блоки нет смысла. Я уже писал тут про это как-то по моему. Нужно подходить к проблеме комплексно, блоки сняли, а потом месяц специальных упражнений под твою проблему с укреплением ягодиц и т.п. А так толку от этих мануальщиков, которые просто деньги взяли, приемов наделали, а ты потом мучайся разгребай все это! По этому я и против мануальной терапии как просто отдельно от ЛФК.

@Alexei Ivanov, Вы рано бегать начали! Вы опять перегрузите себе поясницу бегом и ничего хорошего не будит. Нужно постепенно укрепить ягодицы и растянуть ППМ. Растяжку ППМ можно делать при помощи упражнений из йоги. А ягодицы можно укреплять например упражнением - "Цапля", я вам его сбрасывал кажется его.


----------



## AIR (8 Ноя 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Хотя я давно заметил, что при шаге как-то слишком заворачиваю левую ступню влево


Укорочение грушевидной мышцы разворачивает ступню.


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> что при слабой ягодице появляются фиксации в поясничном отделе позвоночника.


Слабость ягодичной мышцы просто промежуточное звено и являться основой всех бед не может..  Разумеется осанка и походка нарушены, но не просто только из-за слабости ягодичной.. это не "спусковой крючок"... рассуждения вроде верные, но не прослеживается причино следственной связи.. Теоретически вроде всё верно, а из-за того что авторы роликов пересказывают идеально правильно рассуждения других теоретиков, не имея досточной самостоятельной практической рабочей  ("ручной") осмысленной  базы,  получается некоторая абракадабра...


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> В воскресенье вечером начал дома делать упражнения для ягодиц, учить правильно шагать *и растягивать повздошно поясничную мышцу*.


Так вот где "собака порылась"! 
При общей бестолковости  рассуждений разных специалистов, правильные действия в какой то мере..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Только осталась скована спина, как будто напряжена постоянно гипертонус.


Как бы через некоторое время проблемка не усугубилась. .
Без специалиста рядом получается тыканье , попал-не попал. ..


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (8 Ноя 2018)

> Вы рано бегать начали! Вы опять перегрузите себе поясницу бегом и ничего хорошего не будит. Нужно постепенно укрепить ягодицы и растянуть ППМ. Растяжку ППМ можно делать при помощи упражнений из йоги. А ягодицы можно укреплять например упражнением - "Цапля", я вам его сбрасывал кажется его.


Я ещё не начал бегать. Был быстрый шаг. Просто хотел проверить, как отреагирует поясница. Её я не чувствовал.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Alexei Ivanov, Доктор AIR правильно говорит. Без специалиста тыкание то там, то сям. Но я вас понимаю. Вы в каком городе живете? Там может просто и специалиста не быть вообще. У меня именно такая проблема я уже понимаю, что нужно, но без специалиста до конца не получается встать, на нужную колею.
Если нет специалиста, ищите пробуйте сами, другого выхода нет. Только осторожно, чтобы не наделать хуже.
ППМ она укорочена у вас это точно. У вас же сидячая кажется работа за компом?! Ну если сидите вот она и укорочена. Стул это проклятие!


----------



## Alexei Ivanov (8 Ноя 2018)

@AIR, а что тогда спусковой крючок? как бы есть факт, что привёл мышцы ягодицы чуток в тонус, начал правильно шагать и увидел реальное облегчение. Это как бы не в голове у меня, а реальные ощущения на протяжении многих месяцев у меня были . Как минимум свободно ходить и даже быстро шагать я уже могу без этого ноющего ощущения в пояснице и в тазу. Что ещё может быть? Может быть с ягодицей и шагом были проблемы, но ещё повреждены мышцы поясницы после травмы? Но как тогда объяснить, что костоправ на 2 сеансе полностью убрал скованность и напряжение в спине? И все вернулось только после того как вечером пробежал 20 минут? ведь по идее если бы мышцы все ещё были повреждены, то никакие манипуляции костоправа не помогли бы


Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Alexei Ivanov, Доктор AIR правильно говорит. Без специалиста тыкание то там, то сям. Но я вас понимаю. Вы в каком городе живете? Там может просто и специалиста не быть вообще. У меня именно такая проблема я уже понимаю, что нужно, но без специалиста до конца не получается встать, на нужную колею.
> Если нет специалиста, ищите пробуйте сами, другого выхода нет. Только осторожно, чтобы не наделать хуже.
> ППМ она укорочена у вас это точно. У вас же сидячая кажется работа за компом?! Ну если сидите вот она и укорочена. Стул это проклятие!



Тут страна маленькая, а Вы говорите город. Я уже обошёл практически всех врачей. Можно разве что по второму кругу. До травмы я вел весьма активный образ жизни. Сейчас больше лежу. Сижу не так много.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Ноя 2018)

Я вас понимаю прекрасно! Я уже лет мучаюсь с поясницей и шеей. Тоже облазил весь город правда только (врачей), каждый делает какие-то манипуляции определенные какие он умеет, но за частую не те, которые мне нужны. Один блоки снимает, другой массаж делает, третий банки ставит и т.п. А комплексного подхода нет нигде. Вот и приходится выдумывать как себя вылечить. Заболел я еще в 2011г, но капитально заниматься начал только в 2016г. Раньше я тоже вел активный образ жизни.
Так, что вы не теряйтесь, пишите на форум и ли в личку, если, что еще найдете как с мышцами по заниматься обсудим. Я постоянно в поиске и пробую разные варианты.
Вариантов кроме как научиться компенсировать мышечно эту травму у вас и нестабильность у меня у нас нет!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Тут страна маленькая, а Вы говорите город. Я уже обошёл практически всех врачей. Можно разве что по второму кругу. До травмы я вел весьма активный образ жизни. Сейчас больше лежу. Сижу не так много.


Какая?
Сидите правильно?


----------



## AIR (8 Ноя 2018)

Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> А что тогда спусковой крючок?


Сказать как у Вас или как обычно бывает? Интриги для, скажу как обычно. . Но суперкратко. .
Из-за нерациональной посадки, буквально с первого класса,  нарушается статика. .. Постепенно нарастает мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на пояснично-крестцовом уровне .. С левой стороны укорачивается пояснично-подвздошная мышца..  Она растягивает своего антагониста - ягодичную.. Компенсаторно укорачивается грушевидная. . Вот и "картина маслом"..  А то по заявлениям знатоков ни с того, ни с сего появления вдруг слабость ягодичной.. просто " качать" перерастянутую мышцу дохлый номер.. а вот если расслабить по возможности пояснично-подвздошную,  то и ягодичной полегчает..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> Но как тогда объяснить, что костоправ на 2 сеансе полностью убрал скованность и напряжение в спине?


Получилось немного снять напряжение пояснично-подвздошной. ..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> И все вернулось только после того как вечером пробежал 20 минут?


А нагрузка Рывковая и вибрационая  напряжение вернула..


Alexei Ivanov написал(а):


> ведь по идее если бы мышцы все ещё были повреждены, то никакие манипуляции костоправа не помогли бы


Скорее всего да. Поэтому  и говорю,  что дистанционные рассуждения (без осмотра) имеют лишь умозрительный характер. .


----------

